#   >     50207     50209  2015

## Planeta

!    2015      50207  50209? ,                ?

----------

,     -  .    :



> : 
> 1.       www.zakupki.gov.ru     .     ()  .
>  ,      (  )  :
>  0.506.10.(  )  0.502.17.(  )
>         ;
>  0.506.20.(  )  0.502.27.(  )
>        ,    (   );
>  0.506.30.(  )  0.502.37.(  )
>        ,    (  ,   );
> ...





> : 
>  ,      (  )  :
>  0.506.90.(  )  0.502.99.(  )
>       .
>                     .
>              0.502.99.000   :
>  0.506.10.(  )  0.502.19.(  )
>      .
>           :
> ...





> ,             ,    2- , . . .

----------


## Planeta

!     -     ?   ,    .

----------

> ( )
>          ,   ,         (, ,    ).
>       :         ,     .
> 1.             www.zakupki.gov.ru   .     ()  .
>       ,       :    .
>   :
>  .1.501.13. (  )  .1.502.17. (  )
>         ;
>  .1.501.23. (  )  .1.502.27. (  )
> ...





> ( )
>         (  ,      . .),           .
> :         162     .       ,        .         .              .     0.501.99.000.   , , .        .              0.401.60.000    :
>  .1.501.93. (  )  .1.502.99. (  )
>        .
>                     .
>              1.502.99.000   :
>  .1.501.13. (  )  .1.502.19. (  )
>      .
> ...


   . ?

----------


## Planeta

!    ? 
 ,    ?

----------

50207, 50209      157.     162, 174   .      162, 174.      ,            , .2  162 (          , .4  174). 
  191   0503128          .    1     ,

----------


## Planeta

128   .   .     ,    . .

----------


## Rahsch

> 1     ,


 , , , . 16    ,     ,   ,      1  2016 . :Smilie:

----------

, , ,   50207  ,    ,     ,    ( )    ???     ,    ???

----------


## Tiiana666

> , , ,   50207  ,    ,     ,    ( )    ???     ,    ???


      .

----------


## Tiiana666

!
       401.20.211  - 401.60.211 -  5000
501.13.211 -502.19.211- 5000
    401.60.211 - 302.11.730 - 2000
                                      502.19.211 - 502.11.211 - 2000

 0503128 (157)        502.11.(    90209090116085000.1.502.11.211    1.501.13.211)
    ?          ,  502.19  ? 
 2 ,  401.20     ,    ? 
    (3   2 )       ....

----------

> !
>        401.20.211  - 401.60.211 -  5000
> 501.13.211 -502.19.211- 5000
>     401.60.211 - 302.11.730 - 2000
>                                       502.19.211 - 502.11.211 - 2000



    07.04.2015  02-07-07/19450 "

----------


## Tiiana666

> 07.04.2015  02-07-07/19450 "


  ! ..  502.19   ?       .         ?       501.13?       502.11. ,   -     ?                  401.60.            . ((

----------


## Elevira2005

!  ,     128      .,         .     ?

----------


## Tiiana666

> !  ,     128      .,         .     ?


      () .

----------


## Elevira2005

> () .


    ,    ?

----------


## Tiiana666

> ,    ?


!   ,     .  0 ,     502.17  :Smilie:

----------


## Elevira2005

> !   ,     .  0 ,     502.17


))))

----------


## topalov

> ,    ?


  128      ,   .      ,      ( )            .         07.04.2015,    .
        ( >= ""+"").

----------


## Kama1992

!,,  :Embarrassment: 
501,13-502,17-1 500,00
502,17-502,11-1 380,00
502,17-501,13-120,00
      6" "  .0503128     ,.  0.
, .,  ,     . .     .

----------


## topalov

*Kama1992*,    .

----------


## Kama1992

Topalov,  )      ,    .     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kama1992

.   ,     6, .7   ?      501,13-502,17-1 500,00
502,17-502,11-1 380,00
502,17-501,13-120,00
501.13-502,17(-1 500,00) ,      .6  1500   .7  2280.
    : 501.13-502,17(-1 500,00)    , ""        ?

----------


## Tiiana666

)))   :Smilie:         502.17 ()  502.11 ().        ,            .

----------

> .   ,     6, .7   ?


 33



> 5 -          050217000 "     "      ;
>   6 -          050211000 "     "      ;
>   7 -            050217000 " "          050211000 "     ";


..    50217  ,     -  5  ,      -  5 .
 6 -   ,    50211,  7 -  ,  50211     50217.
 6 >=  7

----------


## Malena1368

1)              :
1503,15-1503,13;
1503,13-1501,15;
1501,15-1501,13;
1501,13-1502,17;
1502,17-1502,11;
1502,11-1502,12
      : 1502,12-1503,15 ????  ,..    . 

2)    1502,17     ?          .
      .

----------


## Planeta

2)    1502,17     ?          .
      .[/QUOTE]

 50217     ,    ??? . / -  .

----------


## Malena1368

,    .

----------


## Planeta

.     07.04.2015 02-07-07/19450.      .


1 502 17       1 501 13

----------

> .     07.04.2015 02-07-07/19450.      .
> 
> 
> 1 502 17       1 501 13



  ????       ????     .  .    ?????????

----------

> 1 502 17       1 501 13


?   2   :
 1 501 13  1 502 17 -       
   ,               .
  ,      
  1 502 17  1 502 11   

 1 502 17  1 501 13       

1 502 17   .   1 501 13       .   1 502 11 -   .

----------

> ????


  ,   :  1 501 13  1 502 11
 ,    1 502 17, ..  1 501 13  1 502 17,   1 502 17  1 502 11.      .

----------


## Malena1368

,     ?    .
1503,15-1503,13;
1503,13-1501,15;
1501,15-1501,13;
1501,13-1502,11;????
1502,11-1502,12 
    1502,12-1503,15

----------


## Malena1368

,.    ,    ,      . 
      ?

----------


## Tiiana666

> ????       ????     .  .    ?????????


        2015

----------

> 2015


       ,       502.17

----------


## Tiiana666

502.17  .      . 506.10 -  502.11.         .      2

----------


## Alex_vvv

.
 .        :
. 50113 . 50217= 1200 000
. 50217 . 50211= 1000 000
. 50113 . 50217= -200 000
          100 000
. 50217 . 50211= -100 000
    ,   ?     ,    ?

----------


## Planeta

?

----------

> . 50217 . 50211= -100 000


 :No: . 50113 . 50211.     




> ?


.95 44-

----------


## Planeta

:
 501 13  502 11

----------


## Planeta

1 502 17   1 502 11.      .

----------

> .
>  .        :
> . 50113 . 50217= 1200 000
> . 50217 . 50211= 1000 000
> . 50113 . 50217= -200 000
>           100 000
> . 50217 . 50211= -100 000
>     ,   ?     ,    ?


  . 50113 . 50217= -200 000?    2      07.04.15  20-07-07/19450  2.3   
 50217  50113     ?

----------


## Tiiana666

1

----------

> . 50113 . 50217= -200 000?


 ,       162



> :
>  ,        (, )       (, ) (, ,  ,  )   ()  ,       (,  ,  )          050103000      , 050303000             .

----------


## Tiiana666

..      1  ?))

----------

> ,     ?    .
> 1503,15-1503,13;
> 1503,13-1501,15;
> 1501,15-1501,13;
> 1501,13-1502,11;????
> 1502,11-1502,12 
>     1502,12-1503,15


       ,   :
 162 ,  N 1 ,  2.
 15:  150112-150113
 16:    150113-150211
                  150211-150212

 19:  150312-150313
 20:    150313-150211

: 150313-150115  150212-150315   .

----------


## -

2015     2016 .     :

 2015  (    2 -   ,    (  )):

1) 501 23 / 502 27   ,            (
2) 502 27 / 502 21      ,    

 2016 :
501 13 / 502 11       
  +     
?

----------


## Rahsch

> 2016 :


,  01.01.2016   502.27   502.17    ,    .

----------

> 01.01.2016   502.27   502.17    ,


    ,    .   ?

----------


## -

> ,  01.01.2016   502.27   502.17    ,    .


       502.27?      2015 ...

----------


## Rahsch

> ?


     .




> 502.27?      2015 ...


   .                 4  (. 0503175).    ,       502.21  501.23?

    4  (. 0503175)    191  :
"  2   ,               150207000 " "         ;
 3           150207000 " ",       150211000 "     ";
 4           150207000 " ",       150103000 "     ".

----------

,  .       



> 


?

----------


## Rahsch

> ,  .


 ,   ,     .            .

----------

,    -

----------


## -

> ,   ,     .            .


 ... ..   501.23  502.27   502.27  502.21    2016     "1", ..  ?  -    ?  
   ,      ...

----------

> 501.23  502.27   502.27  502.21    2016     "1", ..  ?


 :yes: 
  502.21  502.22

----------

157-



> 312.       ()       ,       (, )    (),  ()        .
>  ()      ,       ,  ,    ()   ( -   ),         :
> 
>     ,    (  ), -      ;
>     ,    ( ,   ), -     ,    (  );
>     ,   , -     ,    ( ,   ).
>           .

----------


## -

> 502.21  502.22


?  2015      .     2016.

----------


## Rahsch

> ,      ...


     (. 0503738)  1  2016 ,  ,      7.    ,     ,    2015 .

----------

> 2016.


  .  ,   31.12   50.2      , 01.01    50.1

----------

> ?  2015      .     2016.


  (502.21/502.22)     ( 01.01.2016),         2016.

----------

> (502.21/502.22)     ( 01.01.2016),


  1 ,      502.11/502.12.    01.01   01.01.

----------


## Kama1992

. , 
   : 
   -  75 238 308     (  501.13-502.17)
    -         74 862 116     (502.17-502.11)
                           376 192          (502.17-501.13)
  .    (. 74 862 116)  376 934
      ????

----------


## -

(.502 99 ,  )    .128   3 .7?   ,  . ,  ,          ...

----------

> . , 
>    : 
>    -  75 238 308     (  501.13-502.17)
>     -         74 862 116     (502.17-502.11)
>                            376 192          (502.17-501.13)
>   .    (. 74 862 116)  376 934
>       ????


   1 501 13 000  1 502 11 000

----------


## Kama1992

.
  ,    ,       502.27??? ,     .

----------


## Kama1992

.
  ,    ,       502.27??? ,     .

----------


## -

,  .0503128   .11  12    ?      ,     -      ?        >=0?

----------


## tat9718204

,             ,        .

----------

